
Never reason from averages - mgdo
http://lemire.me/blog/2017/03/28/never-reason-from-averages/
======
brownbat
Or, if you prefer this point in audio, filled with interesting bits from the
history of industrial design and the dulcet tones of Roman Mars:

[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/on-
average/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/on-average/)

